# Air circulation w/LED



## EYORE (Jan 7, 2016)

Switching to 2-300 watt led w/2cooling fans on each.Im set up for HPS air circulation w/6" exhaust fan
  Now that i think about it its about the same.Still any advice will be welcome.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2016)

Ventilation is for more than cooling your lights and/or space.  Plants need a continual supply of fresh air for proper photosynthesis.  Unless your space gets too cool, I would recommend the same air exchange as you had been using with your HPS.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2016)

THG hit the nail on the head. Fresh air in hot stale air out.


----------



## kmog (Jan 13, 2016)

EYORE said:


> Switching to 2-300 watt led w/2cooling fans on each.Im set up for HPS air circulation w/6" exhaust fan
> 
> Now that i think about it its about the same.Still any advice will be welcome.




It will pull about half as much power as a 600 watt hps. Most led units put around half of their rated power in actual draw.

But the 6" inline fan you have should be fine.


----------



## D34TH (Jan 15, 2016)

If it gets too cold and you cant do air exchange think about hitting up a co2 rig.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2016)

Setting up CO2 is a big thing--it takes a lot more than simply throwing a CO2 tank into a space.  There are really a lot of other cheaper easier ways to deal with cold.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes,,,even a heat lamp would work.


----------



## EYORE (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for the input.


----------

